# Non Resident Bank Account



## patience

Hello everybody,

I'm looking for a non resident bank account that I can open from the UK. Preferably business but a personal one will do otherwise. Has anyone done this or know of any bank that does offer this account in dxb?

Many Thanks


----------



## alli




----------



## Elphaba

You cannot open a company acount if you are non-resident. From memory ME Bank (& possibly Mashreq) allows non-residents to open a basic personal account.


-


----------



## alli

whoops! i thought it was residents only to open any account.


----------



## Gaza

alli said:


> Hi there,
> There is no such account in this country. You need to be a resident of the UAE to open any kind of bank account.


I beg to differ. I bank with HSBC in the UK. I have a Premier Account and through the Premier service to open a savings type account in the UAE. They arranged for the International Division to process an application over the phone that was then emailed to me to sign and post to the international processing centre in the UK. I don't think you need to be a Premier service member to open the account but it made it slightly smoother for me.

About a week after posting the forms I received a FedEx pack with our ATM cards. About 3 days later another FedEx pack arrived with our PIN numbers. They have also opened an HSBC Credit Card but we haven't received those yet. Once we arrive in Dubai and are in the process of applying for Residency they will open a current account.


----------



## patience

Thanks for your replies. I think HSBC in the UK is my only option at the mo' with out comming over there. If you fill in the form on Emirates web site it say thanks, but you need to visit Dubai to open the account, something like that.


----------



## Sparkysair

I have an HSBC Status account which I opened when I arrived here but before I got my residency visa. The only restriction seemed to be that I couldn't have a cheque book until my visa was through (cheques are a serious business here!). I may be wrong, but it seems HSBC don't offer debit cards on a current account; you will get an ATM card for withdrawing cash and credit cards for spending.


----------



## ranjeet

Gaza said:


> I beg to differ. I bank with HSBC in the UK. I have a Premier Account and through the Premier service to open a savings type account in the UAE. They arranged for the International Division to process an application over the phone that was then emailed to me to sign and post to the international processing centre in the UK. I don't think you need to be a Premier service member to open the account but it made it slightly smoother for me.
> 
> About a week after posting the forms I received a FedEx pack with our ATM cards. About 3 days later another FedEx pack arrived with our PIN numbers. They have also opened an HSBC Credit Card but we haven't received those yet. Once we arrive in Dubai and are in the process of applying for Residency they will open a current account.


Hi,

Im also looking to open any sort of account in Dubai, but do not hav a residency visa as yet! You mentioned the HSBC Premier account, but these carry a minimum of £50,000 investments/savings or a fee of £25 per month!

So jus wondering if theres any other way of opening a Dubai account in the UK without UAE residency, so that I can transfer funds to Dubai whenever there is an improvement in the exchange rate?

ANy advice would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Sumair

Dear Please find herewith the UAE central bank circular , which is self explantory:

Go for emirates Bank ( mEaccount) . Thanks 


Circular No.: 14/93
Date : 20/6/1993

To : All Banks

Subject : Returned Unpaid Cheques, Current accounts, Savings and Call accounts


1.Opening of current accounts to non-residents (except non-resident banks) is prohibited.

2. Banks may open savings and call/time deposit accounts for residents and non-residents. In this case, counter-cheques and ATM Cards, as applicable, may be made available to account holders, whereas the issuance of Cheque books is prohibited for such accounts.




ranjeet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im also looking to open any sort of account in Dubai, but do not hav a residency visa as yet! You mentioned the HSBC Premier account, but these carry a minimum of £50,000 investments/savings or a fee of £25 per month!
> 
> So jus wondering if theres any other way of opening a Dubai account in the UK without UAE residency, so that I can transfer funds to Dubai whenever there is an improvement in the exchange rate?
> 
> ANy advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks


----------

